# Wahana Estate, Sumatra



## Arabica (Jul 18, 2013)

Has anyone out there visited Wahana Estate? Any info about their Toraja coffee?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A few years ago Has Bean had the Wahana Estate processed 3 ways. The difference in cup was noticeable and when blended created an even funkier experience.

The natural was quite weird but enjoyable.

Who is roasting the beans you mention?


----------

